# child friendly music



## Uvlollypop

ideas? there arnt really any groups about that are aimed at children anymore, alot of music seems to be about shaking bums and stuff. she wont listen to our music (old school dance, rock stuff) and i wouldn't want her to sing along to alot of it haha!

what music do you buy for your children?!


----------



## mommy2

There are allot of soundtracks avaliable i usually buy them from toys r us. I wanted to post a website to check out but it seems like i need to post 10 posts first, sorry


----------



## Uvlollypop

ok cool thanks  could you pm it to me?


----------



## Linzi

We bought this disney CD...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultimate-Disney-Various-Artists/dp/B0006A6OMM

but also McFly or Busted if you can stomach them!

xxx


----------



## mBLACK

Maybe try Miley Cyrus (screen name Hannah Montana) she seems to be a sensation with little girls. No bum shaking or flesh showing there!


----------



## Linzi

Also High School Musical soundtrack is brilliant

xxx


----------



## mBLACK

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...=aps&field-keywords=Hannah+Montana+soundtrack


----------



## mBLACK

Linzi said:


> Also High School Musical soundtrack is brilliant
> 
> xxx

I second that. :)


----------



## Linzi

HSM2 is my favourite film atm. I love it

xxx


----------



## Carley

My daughter isn't quite 3, we buy a lot of the nick jr sound tracks :)


----------



## TallulahM

My girls had loads of Disney CD's, teletubbies, balamory the lot, but they still preferred a bit of funky jazz, swing, jive and rock and roll! I think anything upbeat is fun for kids and little ones, my girls still love a bit of Jive Bunny and they're 8 and 9 now lol Although they do love their HSM stuff too...
Latin American music is fun for kids too, and African Tribal music always had them in stitches (and they enjoyed making their own drums to play along).


----------



## Uvlollypop

awesome lots of ideas thanks ladys


----------



## Luhweez

i really agree with the highschool musical idea..its not really my thing but Dh and i watched it a while back and omg you'll be singing along to it with her in no time!..we even learned one of the dances:blush: she'll love it!


----------



## MoonmistMum

mommy2 said:


> There are allot of soundtracks avaliable i usually buy them from toys r us. I wanted to post a website to check out but it seems like i need to post 10 posts first, sorry

Thanks for posting I was looking for music for my kids too. Can I order online with Toys R us?


----------



## who's_mummy

Mine love the Lazy Town CDs and also the Jungle Book - which is fantastic music, I listen to that sometimes after the kids have got out of the car lol!

Gemma x


----------

